# 1986 Aerocoupe Monte Carlo



## Ohlly (Sep 26, 2010)

I built this from the revell 87 kit, the 86 was very rare so I changed over the tail lights and bumper. the paint is 2 stage urathane and the stripe is automotive pinstripe. hope you like it.


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very nice build. Good clean looking model. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

As a matter of fact, I don't like it. I L O V E IT ! :thumbsup: Great job


----------

